

Silicon Valley Startup Funding Map - calcsam
http://fundmap.vc
Is the startup scene actually moving to SF? I put together some actual (SEC) data on this. The answer is yes. But contrary to popular opinion, the startup scene in Palo Alto is not declining, it's just flat (measured by funding dollars).
======
dandv
Very cool!

